# anybody Turkey hunt with a handgun?



## deerslayer357

I'm going to Alabama for the season opener, and am debating on trying to take a turkey with my .357 mag.

I am thinking a rapidly expanding HP would be best, any suggestions?

Anybody here tried this before?  Any tips?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Are handguns legal for turkeys in Alabama?  I can't get one with a shotgun, I wouldn't even try a handgun.


----------



## deerslayer357

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Are handguns legal for turkeys in Alabama?  I can't get one with a shotgun, I wouldn't even try a handgun.



Yeah, they are as long as they are iron-sighted.  that's why I'm going to take my .357 instead of my Redhawk 44 mag that I use for deer hunting.

and I probably won't get one with the handgun either, but I have always wanted to try it, so I figure I might as well do it.


----------



## 242outdoors

get a judge that shoots 410's and .45's. if you could get one close enough that 410 handgun would kill him


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

242outdoors said:


> get a judge that shoots 410's and .45's. if you could get one close enough that 410 handgun would kill him



You can't be serious.  From what I hear, .45 LC's aren't very accurate out of the Judge because of the long chamber, and there's no way you'd have a good enough pattern with a .410 shell out of a short barrel to cleanly kill a turkey.


----------



## PopPop

I used to shoot hung up turkeys with a .357. I used 125 gr. hollow points. I would just lay that revolver down when I sat down and if he would not come closer than 40 yards I would try the pistol. Give it a try.


----------



## chaplainkramer

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> . . . there's no way you'd have a good enough pattern with a .410 shell out of a short barrel to cleanly kill a turkey.



Yes, I agree.  You'd have to be so close with that thing that you'd already be able to reach out and ring his neck.

Speaking of which, is killing a turkey with your bare hands legal?


----------



## 242outdoors

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You can't be serious.  From what I hear, .45 LC's aren't very accurate out of the Judge because of the long chamber, and there's no way you'd have a good enough pattern with a .410 shell out of a short barrel to cleanly kill a turkey.



i have seen it done. 10 yards is plenty close


----------



## WaltL1

242outdoors said:


> i have seen it done. 10 yards is plenty close


Ive seen somebody race across train tracks to beat the train and survive. Certainly wouldnt advise you to try it. Actually go pattern a Taurus Judge and see if you give the same advice. The odds of just wounding the turkey are astronomically higher than actually killing it.


----------



## 242outdoors

i'm just giving him ideas. he can shoot whatever he wants. if you dont like it move on. seen plenty of kids kill turkeys with 410's.


----------



## Dub

?????????


----------



## WaltL1

242outdoors said:


> i'm just giving him ideas. he can shoot whatever he wants. if you dont like it move on. seen plenty of kids kill turkeys with 410's.


Your idea was a Judge in .410. Really bad idea and someone who doesnt know any better might think its a good idea.


----------



## 242outdoors

WaltL1 said:


> Your idea was a Judge in .410. Really bad idea and someone who doesnt know any better might think its a good idea.



ok big guy. your ideas are the best and i def should have let you handle this thread. i'll check with you from now on before i post


----------



## WaltL1

242outdoors said:


> ok big guy. your ideas are the best and i def should have let you handle this thread. i'll check with you from now on before i post


If thats the kind of ideas you are going to give a person who is trying to learn, checking with someone, anyone, would be a very good idea.


----------



## Big7

WaltL1 said:


> If thats the kind of ideas you are going to give a person who is trying to learn, checking with someone, anyone, would be a very good idea.



There you go... WaltL1... X bout' 2 million.. 

.410 in a good ole' H&R.. I'm talking old, with a long barrell and tapered choke might be OK for the pros ONLY..

I wouldn't  do it unless I was in a survival situation.
And.. I could def. pull it off.. 

A "judge" is out of the question though. Unless he was in the blind with me..

(You know who you are) Do us all a favor... Don't post nonsense...
_ESPECIALLY_ to a novice OP.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I would warn all of you not to post nonsense, and yes, you know what nonsense is.

As for the OP's question:
I have heard of and seen quite a bit is people using Contenders in varmint cartridge chamberings such as .22 Hornet and 222.  They kill turkeys very well.

If you are going to use a 357, I would suggest 125 grain hollowpoints or even 110 grainers if you can find them.


----------



## deerslayer357

Wow!  This thread took off while I was gone to dinner!

I don't have a Judge, and I'm not going to buy one just to try to turkey hunt, but I appreciate the input 242!  I know you meant well, and we're gonna have to go hog hunting one of these days.

HandgunHTR- thanks, I was thinking a light HP, but wanted to get some other opinions.


Big7 and WaltL1- I appreciate ya'll not letting me be led astray, and I am a novice in many aspects, but I'm not green enough to take everything on this board as gospel either.

Thanks everybody for your input, and hopefully I'll be posting my first handgun killed turkey in a couple months!


----------



## Big7

HandgunHTR said:


> I would warn all of you not to post nonsense, and yes, you know what nonsense is.
> 
> As for the OP's question:
> I have heard of and seen quite a bit is people using Contenders in varmint cartridge chamberings such as .22 Hornet and 222.  They kill turkeys very well.
> 
> If you are going to use a 357, I would suggest 125 grain hollowpoints or even 110 grainers if you can find them.



Serious question..

I'm pretty sure you handgun hunt more than most of us
and prolly know something we (the rest of us don't know)

So.. here's the question.

Why would you shoot a turkey with a .357 hollow point?

Reason for question: 

Looks like with iron sights, like in Alabama, could you, me or
anyone else reasonably expect a head or neck shot with iron sights? 

Scope? Sure, no problem with good shooters.

Going back to my earlier post about the .410 in a survival situation.. 
Sure we would all do it.. But for sport hunting??

Looks to me like that fast HP would waste a lot of meat.
Again, in a survival situation, eat what's left. I understand that.

Most laws (except REALLY heavy game, Affrrikkaa, etc..) require some
kind of "expanding" bullet to be legal. Got that part too.

In my not so much experience (none) with turkey
except with a shotgun (I do the turkey / shotgun thing pretty good), I would think a non-expanding
bullet would be a better choice on such a comparatively
small animal. 


Just for two facts:

If hit in the vitals, he ain't going anywhere.
Body is a much larger target.

One would lose a lot less meat.
(above posted head / neck shot not withstanding)
I know I'm not that good with that scenario in a large caliber handgun.. 
.22 rimfire? Maybe.. Prolly.. Just sayin' 
Not that much smaller than a squirrel or rabbit head and I can do that. 

IMHO.. A FMJ, if legal, would be more reasonable to me..
If not, I would search for the least expanding, legal bullet available..

Like I said.. Serious question.. not a  

Hope not to far


----------



## deerslayer357

Good point big7.   Alabama law says centerfire with iron sights and expanding bullets. That's why I said 357 instead of 22 mag. I figure I should aim for the base of the wing?


----------



## HandgunHTR

Good question Big7.

The reason that I would choose a hollow point over a solid would be the same reason I would use a hollow point/ballistic tip for a varmint over an FMJ.  That is that I want rapid expansion which imparts the most energy to the body the fastest, in order to anchor the animal right there.  

For a deer you are trying to punch through 18 inches (if broadside) of tissue and the goal is to cause as much internal damage as possible in order to get a quick kill with a decent blood-trail.

For a varmint or turkey you are only going to have 4-8 inches of tissue.  That isn't a lot of distance.  An FMJ bullet will cause a wound, yes, but it won't leave a lot energy in the animal.  Again, unlike deer, turkeys can fly.  What that means is that if you don't break wings, the turkey might eventually die, but it will be somewhere where you cannot possibly find it.  I am pretty good at bloodtrailing, but not that good.

As for ruining the meat, you are correct.  A 125 grain .358" slug will definately mess up some meat.  Honestly though, I grind all mine and make jerky out of it anyway, so if I have to cut out a couple inches of breast meat, it doesn't bother me as much.  It isn't going to be anywhere near the amount of meat lost due to bloodshot on a deer.

The last thing I will say on the subject is that with the advances that have been made in shotgun shells for turkey hunting and shotgun chokes, the effective range of a shotgun and a .357 are going to be pretty much the same.


----------



## Big7

deerslayer357 said:


> Good point big7.   Alabama law says centerfire with iron sights and expanding bullets. That's why I said 357 instead of 22 mag. I figure I should aim for the base of the wing?



Well.. Like I said. I would go with the LEAST expanding
bullet that is "legal".. That way you have a lot of things going for you.

Already a relatively large wound channel.
No need for expansion, IMHO.. It will be "bigger"
when it get's there than a smaller caliber.. And "pass through" fer' sure, w/o a lot of meat damage.

HandgunHTR and I will just will have to agree to disagree on this one.. 

Body shot is a much larger target with iron sights..

Wing break, breast, rear end, etc.. Will put him down.

NOT knocking HandgunHTR's advise, just giving mine.


----------



## deerslayer357

*Thanks for the responses everybody!*



Big7 said:


> Body shot is a much larger target with iron sights..
> 
> Wing break, breast, rear end, etc.. Will put him down.
> 
> NOT knocking HandgunHTR's advise, *just giving mine*.



And it is appreciated!  I'm not saying that this is going to be something I do every year, but I've always wanted to try it and figured this might as well be the year.

I know that alot of people frown on shooting turkeys past 40 yards/ with something other than a shotgun/ etc., but I would think it would be harder to kill one with a .357 iron-sighted than it would be to kill one with a shotgun?  I figure my range will be 30 yards and closer.

I guess we'll just have to see how it goes!


----------



## steveus

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You can't be serious.  From what I hear, .45 LC's aren't very accurate out of the Judge because of the long chamber, and there's no way you'd have a good enough pattern with a .410 shell out of a short barrel to cleanly kill a turkey.




I shoot turkeys with TC Contenders, 410, 14 " barrel, vent rib. Need to get 'um in close though.  It's a lot of fun. I also shoot marsh hens with the 410 Contenders.

Steve


----------



## 242outdoors

deerslayer357 said:


> Wow!  This thread took off while I was gone to dinner!
> 
> I don't have a Judge, and I'm not going to buy one just to try to turkey hunt, but I appreciate the input 242!  I know you meant well, and we're gonna have to go hog hunting one of these days.
> 
> HandgunHTR- thanks, I was thinking a light HP, but wanted to get some other opinions.
> 
> 
> Big7 and WaltL1- I appreciate ya'll not letting me be led astray, and I am a novice in many aspects, but I'm not green enough to take everything on this board as gospel either.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your input, and hopefully I'll be posting my first handgun killed turkey in a couple months!



yea man we gotta hunt sometime soon! 

i dont know that theyre problem is...i have seen kids shoot turkeys with 410's no prob. and i know a guy that killed one with a 410 pistol. didnt know it was such a crazy idea. anyway, good luck man i hope you get one in bama!!!


----------



## BAR308

PopPop said:


> I used to shoot hung up turkeys with a .357. I used 125 gr. hollow points. I would just lay that revolver down when I sat down and if he would not come closer than 40 yards I would try the pistol. Give it a try.



why not just bring your 300 mag and if you cant call them within 500 yards just shoot them with the mag??


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I've never given much thought to shooting a turkey with anything other than a shotgun.

Where is the proper aiming point?  Does anyone have a picture of the anatomy of a turkey with the vitals marked?

The breast is under the heart and lungs.  It seems to me that you could shoot high on the body (maybe in the vicinity of the wing butt) and destroy the vitals without losing much meat.


----------



## Big7

steveus said:


> I shoot turkeys with TC Contenders, 410, 14 " barrel, vent rib. Need to get 'um in close though.  It's a lot of fun. I also shoot marsh hens with the 410 Contenders.
> 
> Steve





242outdoors said:


> yea man we gotta hunt sometime soon!
> 
> _i dont know that theyre problem is_...i have seen kids shoot turkeys with 410's no prob. and i know a guy that killed one with a 410 pistol. didnt know it was such a crazy idea. anyway, good luck man i hope you get one in bama!!!



Well for one.. It's illegal so that puts the .410 bore of limits to "legal" not to mention "ethical" hunters...

One should not give illegal, unethical advise to anyone.
Especially a novice that is trying to learn.

Will a .410 kill a turkey? Sure.
So goes the argument for killing deer with a .22 short.
Yes.. It will kill it, but is the best choice? 

NO!


----------



## Lonegle57

*handgun for turkey in bama*

I hunted for a number of years in Ala. Being a handgunner at heart I had to try to take a bird with a handgun. I bought a 223 barrel for my contender and practiced with open sights. I managed to take a jake at about 30 yards, I aimed right above his 3 inch beard and he dropped in his tracks. It was the only opportunity I had to try with a handgun.


----------



## PopPop

Marlin7MM said:


> why not just bring your 300 mag and if you cant call them within 500 yards just shoot them with the mag??


Well that would not be legal or ethical now would it!  A 50-75 yard shot with an iron sighted revolver is.


----------



## Big7

PopPop said:


> Well that would not be legal or ethical now would it!  A 50-75 yard shot with an iron sighted revolver is.



Sure you don't have your "7's" mixed up...?
That wasn't me.


----------



## Kendallbearden

something I don't think you guys have mentioned (and correct me if i'm wrong, i didn't read all the posts) is pure knockdown power. Think about it, a turkey is realatively small game. I would think the force of the energy transfer alone from any 357 round would be enough to kill a turkey on the spot. That is if you hit it in the vitals of course. I think the shock of the bullet would probably turn the insides into jello at close range. Granted you probably won't have much meat left, but if you want a fan and beard on the wall, it doesn't matter that much anyway.


----------



## Big7

Kendallbearden said:


> something I don't think you guys have mentioned (and correct me if i'm wrong, i didn't read all the posts) is pure knockdown power. Think about it, a turkey is realatively small game. I would think the force of the energy transfer alone from any 357 round would be enough to kill a turkey on the spot. That is if you hit it in the vitals of course. I think the shock of the bullet would probably turn the insides into jello at close range. Granted you probably won't have much meat left, but if you want a fan and beard on the wall, it doesn't matter that much anyway.



Back on up to #21..


----------



## ironhead7544

Id go with something that has a wide flat point.   Ive shot varmints with handloads using the 125 gr 357 Sierra SP in the 357.   Worked very well.  You probably wont get much expansion on a turkey with hollow point as they arent that thick.   The 125 gr ammo is the most accurate for a 357 in my experience and that is what you need in this case.  Getting turkey with a handgun will be quite an accomplishment.   Im thinking of trying it here with a muzzle loading pistol.


----------



## PopPop

Big7 said:


> Sure you don't have your "7's" mixed up...?
> That wasn't me.



Sorry about that, the holier than thou thing always gets me excited.


----------



## Lukikus2

Yep. Don't shoot one with a 357 mag or you won't have anything left if you hit him. Yeh, you may have a headless turkey if your lucky enough but if you hit him in the midsection you'll have a pile of feathers and mush. Why they are allowing mushrooming centerfire ammo now astounds me. Alabama was the poster child of the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and nothing was ever allowed other than shotguns. 

FAST FORWARD!

Florida allowed centerfire rifles in the last 20 years because they had such a high population of turkeys! "Heck, it ain't going to hurt the population to let everyone with a gun in the woods shoot one", "Heck, our sales of state liscenses will increase if we can sell another $5 stamp for that oppurtunity let's do it.
Guess what? They are rescinding it this year! No more turkeys killed with center fire. Some things shouldn't even have to be a law. They should be common sense. Shoot a bird with a bird gun.


----------



## RipperIII

Is it legal to take turkey with a handgun In Georgia?
(sorry, I haven't looked it up)


----------



## 242outdoors

RipperIII said:


> Is it legal to take turkey with a handgun In Georgia?
> (sorry, I haven't looked it up)



all it says under turkey hunting is shotguns....with size #2 or smaller. not sure if that includes a handgun shotgun or what.


----------



## RipperIII

I had an opportunity the last day of turkey season last year to kill a beast of a gobbler.
I was driving out when I saw what I thought was a boar hog at about 25 yds, I stopped the truck and saw that it was indeed a big boss gobbler.
My first thought was to pull out the ol .40 s&w and claim my prize.
All of my gear was packed away.
I decided to let him slip off a ways, when he did I eased out and gathered my gear, chambered a round in my 12 ga. and set out on a 40 yd stalk.
I managed to get a head of him, sit down at an intersection and call.
He eventually popped out at about 65yds...I did not shoot...and he walked.


----------



## deerslayer357

RipperIII said:


> I had an opportunity the last day of turkey season last year to kill a beast of a gobbler.
> I was driving out when I saw what I thought was a boar hog at about 25 yds, I stopped the truck and saw that it was indeed a big boss gobbler.
> My first thought was to pull out the ol .40 s&w and claim my prize.
> All of my gear was packed away.
> I decided to let him slip off a ways, when he did I eased out and gathered my gear, chambered a round in my 12 ga. and set out on a 40 yd stalk.
> I managed to get a head of him, sit down at an intersection and call.
> He eventually popped out at about 65yds...I did not shoot...and he walked.



I have always wanted to kill one with a handgun.  Last year I was scouting the weekend before season opened, I got up early and went to listen for some gobbling.  Well, I picked a good spot apparently.  Wearing blue jeans, a white shirt, and a red GA cap, I had 6 hens and 2 gobblers within 25 yards of me for a good 15 minutes.  
       One gobbler was struttting and drumming, while the other was gobbling about every 2-3 minutes.  All of these turkeys were in the open right beside me and I just squated down and watched the show.  I had my .40 on my side just in case I ran up on a hog or coyote, but my goodness!  I didn't even think about the pistol until it was all over and I was slipping out of the area.  I wouldn't even try it IN season because I wouldn't want to break the law. but in Alabama it is legal, so since I'm going I figured it would be a great opportunity to try it out.

As far as in the state of Georgia, I thought it had to be a 20 gauge or larger shotgun, and I don't know of a 20 gauge pistol that is on the market that wouldn't be a class 3 weapon....


----------



## Old_School

deerslayer357 said:


> Yeah, they are as long as they are iron-sighted.  that's why I'm going to take my .357 instead of my Redhawk 44 mag that I use for deer hunting.
> 
> and I probably won't get one with the handgun either, but I have always wanted to try it, so I figure I might as well do it.



While I haven't taken a turkey with my handgun, I would use a cast lead bullet (158 gr SWC) at 900-1000 fps. That combo is death on coyotes, jackrabbits, and armadillos.

I have taken a couple with a light-loaded (1100 fps) .50 cal roundball out of my muzzleloader. Lights out!  I imagine the .357 lead bullet will do the same.


----------



## Stroker

I wished Georgia allowed handguns for turkey. Try the UMC 125 grain JSP, less expansion than the JHP and would be just as deadly. I think with a hand gun it would be either a clean miss or a dead bird. I hate to think how many turkeys fly off after some hunter takes one of those "hail mary" 60 yard shots and the bird flys off only to die later.


----------



## 242outdoors

spoke with a game warden this passed weekend and he called in for me and asked about hunting a turkey with the judge .410 and they stated that it was legal.


----------



## crazyjigr

Has anyone used a black powder handgun?


----------



## dtala

turkeys are small, with very fragile bones. I'd suggest a 158gr SWC lead bullet to limit expansion...and damage to a fine eating gobbler. 

A .357 hole thru a bird will kill effectively without going to a lightweight fast expanding JHP


----------



## bankwalker

Lots of states allow for turkey hunting with rifles, and from what I've read there's not a good reason rifles aren't currently allowed.  A head shot with a rifle would be great sport.  I've also read in several places that the best way to shoot a gobbler with a rifle is to aim for the base of the tail.  It kills them DRT and field dresses them at the same time after the stomach falls out of the bird.  Supposedly no meat loss with a well placed shot.  

My personal opinion is that Georgia needs a Fall season and should open the gates to totally decimating the varmints.


----------



## Tacklebox

*be the first*

I would not suggest or warn aginst the use of the new "judge 28 ga." To shot those bamma turkeys. But u would be one of the first to do so. But your not wanting a judge so I would check out double taps line of controlled expansion ammo. You would get a better pass through shot an maybe a better kill out of them. I suggest finding an Alabama forum an get better advice.   As far as rimfire go, head shots on turkeys with a 22mag would be a lot of fun an a lot tastyer than treerats.


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay

I know you asked for advice about using a 357mag on turkeys, but just a suggestion if you plan on trying it more than once, taurus introduced a new gun called the "raging judge" this is a judge model that shoots 28ga shot shells, which at close range is more than apt to take down a turkey


----------



## deerslayer357

I was under the impression that the 28 gauge judge had been shot down by the ATF? If not I would consider one, then I could turkey hunt in GA with it I would imagine!


----------



## kweidner

wouldn't 28 ga be smaller than 20?  it would still be illegal if the law states 20 guage or larger.


----------



## dtala

Bama bird from a few years ago. 45LC to the noggin....DRT.






There is one good reason why rifles aren't legal in a LOT of places. It's too easy to kill a gobbler with one. And very few rifle shooters shoot for the head/neck. And most any rifle cartridge will destroy a body shot turkey with bone fragments all thru the meat.


----------



## Rich M

I got lost in the initial .410 Judge junk and skipped the rest.

Here is my take:

A 410 is plenty for turkeys.  They have some nice shotshells with heavier than lead stuff in size 6 and 5 that will not only kill turkeys, they work great on ducks.  Which IMHO are harder to kill than turkeys.

Most wounded/missed/lost turkeys are due to hunter error.  So many people fall victim to marketing strategies it aint funny.  I shoot turkeys with some old Winchester 2-3/4 inch #5 turkey loads out of an 870 with factory full choke - same gun I use for ducks.  I typically fire 1 shot to kill a turkey.  

I have also shot a turkey with a bow - no blind.  Blinds are for gus who can't do it without one.  Trust me - I like blinds, just do not believe a turkey shot with a bow out of a blind means anything - the blinds cover the movement and that's the only real challenge - if you know the area and where the birds will be.

Back to 357.  I was with a friend when he stot a turkey with a 357 hollow point - 110 or 125 I'm not sure - at about 20 yards.  After a 100 yard chase, I caught the bird.  He had hit it just below where the shoulder joint is.  The bullet shocked the bird but did not break the wing bone or kill it.

SO, I'd go with a 140-158 grain HP if you are serious about this.

I respect the 357 a lot and even have a rifle in that caliber - working on a deer hunting load for it.


----------



## DMGun

I am impressed with a pistol head shot on a turkey.  Don't Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- that guy off


----------



## B Man

Old_School said:


> While I haven't taken a turkey with my handgun, I would use a cast lead bullet (158 gr SWC) at 900-1000 fps. That combo is death on coyotes, jackrabbits, and armadillos.
> 
> I have taken a couple with a light-loaded (1100 fps) .50 cal roundball out of my muzzleloader. Lights out!  I imagine the .357 lead bullet will do the same.



Have a load in my gp100 clocking 1050 fps.  6.0gr. of unique and alot of fun!  mild recoil & accurate as all get out. 

If you don't reload try a box of federal american eagle 158gr. JSP bullets, very accurate.  IMO the 125 gr. HP's would be to explosive on a tom.  I shot a doe with mine this past year in the neck with a 125 gr. remington Semi HP and it was jello inside and bullet fragmented.  Before I get jumped for the poor choice of ammo it was belong to be my handloads I use for hunting with a XTP bullet,  but it got the job done ethically none the less with the placement.


----------

